# Need Guidance: '68 GTO Resto-Mod



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

My project is located in Fairbanks, Alaska.
The 'tear-down' is complete, all major structural and drivetrain components are rebuilt and preparations are being made for reconstruction.
I have never done a project like this before and I have many questions.
Please consider yourself invited to participate in advising me as I proceed.


----------



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

*Photographs*

Here are some pictures to give you an idea...


----------



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

*Disc Brake Conversion*

What are the pros/cons of converting this GTO's drum brake system to modern discs?
Are some disc brake systems better suited for installation in heavy old muscle cars like this?
Can you recommend a manufacturer of a disc brake system that might work well for a car like this?


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

There are really several ways to go. If improvement in handling and braking is in order, then new lower control arms and an installation of later model spindles and discs is a good way to go. Global West and Hotchkis both make kits for this option. If only discs are your choice, check out Right Stuff, they have conversion kits in different levels. Personally I think discs in the front are all that is really needed. The front brakes do 70-80% of the braking. Rebuilding of the rear stock brakes with premium components should provide all the stopping power you'll need unless you into a road racing type of usage. But discs up front is a really good idea.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wilwood has several good systems. A plus is that they also make caliper mounting brackets for the front that don't require you to change spindles. When you order their "kits", just specify that your car has drum brake spindles.

Be aware also that most aftermarket disc conversions will require you to pay attention to your wheels. The Wilwood system I have on my 69 won't clear 14" wheels, or even 15" wheels with more than 4.25" of back spacing.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

You can also get disc conversions from Inline Tube. 
Theirs are GM reproductions; look and perform like new OEM stuff.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have Wilwood Brakes, like them fine. A buddy of mine swears by Right Stuff. Eric


----------



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

If this is a car seeing mild road course use or just dd show use look at ls1 brake conversion much cheaper then willwood or other aftermarket stuff, and they work well, if you want to step up a little c5, c6, or ctsv are better than ls1.


----------



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

*power steering pump*

Are there any special considerations to keep in mind when re-installing the original stock power steering pump?
It was operating well when it was removed.
Would it be fine to just swap out the old seals with an aftermarket kit, then paint it and call it good?
Thanks a lot for the advice!


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I cleaned and painted my original p.s. pump. Replaced the fluid and hoses. Sounds and works fine. Not a good pic. I had to zoom in on it.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I got a front disc brake conversion kit from Ames performance for my '68 GTO. It fit perfect works great and was reasonably priced.


----------



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

i meant to write "power steering gear box" in that last reply
sorry for the confusion.
i'm unsure what kind of attention the gearbox might need.
the body work should be complete by mid-january.
i'll try to post some pics...
once i get the frame back i will put it in my shop and begin the chassis re-construction.
probably won't get there until march or april... mainly because i'm taking a couple months off for a winter vacation to australia.
also, eventually i'm going to re-load this thread in the "restoration discussions" section.
thanks again for your interest!


----------



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

*power steering gearbox*

so i've been doing a little research...
apparently, i can farm out the rebuild of the gearbox.
would it be a good idea to upgrade the gearbox internals for something a little more high performance (faster ratio)?
how much should i expect to pay to have the gearbox rebuilt? 
can you recommend an outfit that does rebuilds/upgrades on GTO power steering gearboxes?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I sent mine off to the folks at powersteering.com and had them rebuild it into a quick ratio unit. I've very happy with the results.

Bear


----------

